# Winchester Sxp 12g



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Never fired. Comes with box of shells

$300

canton area


----------



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Price drop to 280


----------



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

bump


----------



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

dropping to $250 firm


----------



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

LINK TO SPECS








SXP Defender | Pump-Action Shotgun | Winchester







www.winchesterguns.com


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent pm. 2 3/4" or 3" chamber?


----------



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

3


----------



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

bump


----------



## WastedTalent (Oct 31, 2010)

interested pm me


----------



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Sold please close


----------

